# Fallout Photography - Looking for website feedback



## falloutphoto (Mar 4, 2012)

So i have had my website up for a little while now, and I am looking for some feedback on it. We have been shooting weddings since 2007, and every year we get a little busier. 

Check it out and let me know. 

Fallout Photography


----------



## austinpcherry (Mar 4, 2012)

Just my opinion, but it takes too long to load your Home page. I actually thought my browser had an error.


----------



## falloutphoto (Mar 4, 2012)

austinpcherry said:


> Just my opinion, but it takes too long to load your Home page. I actually thought my browser had an error.



Interesting. I have never had a issue loading my home page. Does anyone else have this issue as well?


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 4, 2012)

falloutphoto said:


> Interesting. I have never had a issue loading my home page..........



Did you ever test it with other browsers?


----------



## cgipson1 (Mar 4, 2012)

Very slow to load (initially.. after it is cached, it is more or less ok! Flash sucks.. if you are wondering why!)

Looks like a lot of your shots are soft... and WB is off in several. If you want to look like a "PRO", you should only put your best out here.


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 4, 2012)

Quick question:  How many have linked to your site from here?


----------



## falloutphoto (Mar 4, 2012)

480sparky said:


> falloutphoto said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting. I have never had a issue loading my home page..........
> ...



Yes i have tested it in all the browsers. Works fine for me in every one of them. I'll have to look into the slowness problem.


----------



## falloutphoto (Mar 4, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> Very slow to load (initially.. after it is cached, it is more or less ok! Flash sucks.. if you are wondering why!)
> 
> Looks like a lot of your shots are soft... and WB is off in several. If you want to look like a "PRO", you should only put your best out here.



Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 4, 2012)

BTW, don't forget to renew your domain this fall!


----------



## jedirunner (Mar 4, 2012)

falloutphoto said:


> So i have had my website up for a little while now, and I am looking for some feedback on it. We have been shooting weddings since 2007, and every year we get a little busier.
> 
> Check it out and let me know.
> 
> Fallout Photography



Just tested with Safari on OSX Lion.  There are some menu item hover glitches on your nav menus.  Nothing horrible, but the background color change on hover flips to the left and then back to the item you're hovering on, as you switch between items.  Occasionally had some flickering images similar to that as I tried using the left and right arrows to navigate a gallery.

Can't comment on photo quality as I'm far too new at this to know, but from my impression, with such a dark background, many of the photos seemed to "blend in" almost ... almost like the background they were on made them appear even darker than they are?  They just didn't pop with brightness against the background for me.

Otherwise, decent start of a portfolio site.

Kevin


----------



## MLeeK (Mar 4, 2012)

Many of your black and whites don't show very well.  One has a MAJOR tilt issue. 
You need to go through and pick out only the absolute best of the best images. I see a lot of light issues with spotted people and harsh shadows from shooting in full sun without flash. There are color issues... One with green bride and groom, several orange... You have beautiful work, but you aren't showing it in the best possible. 
The family portrait gallery is a bit better showing. 
Your about does not read very professionally form the first sentence.
I'd remove the calendar page. It really looks as if you aren't doing any work at all and the message beside it isn't exactly promoting you. It kind of reads as if "hey, if I am 'booked' I can find someone else to shoot for me..." or " I need to take backups..."


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 4, 2012)

I've never been a fan of publishing prices, especially for a service.  Fine for prints, mattes, framing etc.  But never for services.  This will prevent you from ever selling based on quality.

I don't understand the bicyce shots in the wedding gallery. 

Most of your samples are B&W.


----------



## Bossy (Mar 4, 2012)

Re the website, its boring and the reflections take away from your images. Your catchline is cheesy too, but you probably knew that. The bottom of your site says 2010 blah blah, pretty sure you're supposed to update that every year? Testimonials, I don't think anyone actually believes those, and they read as unprofessional to me. Now if you actually won relevant awards or something, that would be good to put up.
Your images need some serious work. Your B&W's are muddy, you've got chopped limbs, I haven't seen an image yet that couldn't be taken by my daughters point and shoot. Selective coloring went out before it was even in. Your skin tones are all.over.the.place. Green, orange, super sat'd, un sat'd, out of focus. I mean come on.


----------



## MonicaBH (Mar 4, 2012)

I'm using Chrome on Lion/OSX and the site is suuuuuper slow.  So slow, in fact, that I got tired of waiting for it to load and didn't see but 2-3 photos.


----------



## falloutphoto (Mar 4, 2012)

Thanks for all the feedback. I will continue to work on the website issues.


----------



## JReichert (Mar 17, 2012)

Your $700 package says "1 photographer*s*."

Personally, your most expensive package seems rather inexpensive for all you're providing.  The 10 copies of DVD for family and friends seems a little extraneous - it will get looked at once or twice and then likely never again.  And your regular portrait sessions don't include prints or have a print minimum.  Why not focus more on your customers buying prints and wall canvases and the like?  After all, you can't control the quality that a high school kid working at a Walgreens photo lab will produce.  If your photos are going to be printed anyways, why not have control over that process so you can ensure that your work is to your standard all the way through?


----------

